# rdiff-backup ist tot?! Was tun?!

## l3u

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass rdiff-backup maskiert wurde:

```
Patrick Lauer <patrick@gentoo.org> (09 Apr 2014)

Dead upstream, has known dataloss bugs.

Please use something more sane: rsnapshot, backuppc, obnam, ...
```

Ich verwende rdiff-backup seit Jahren für alle möglichen Backups auf mehreren Rechnern. Und bisher hat es auch immer getan, was ich wollte … jetzt habe ich natürlich ein Problem.

Ich habe mir gleich mal die genannten Alternativen angeschaut. Aber scheinbar tut keines der Programme das, was rdiff-backup macht, also einfach ein Backup eines Verzeichnisses auf ein lokales oder entferntes Verzeichnis, das „einfach so“ zugänglich ist (also kein nur über das Programm auslesbares Archiv), aber trotzdem inkrementelle Daten älterer Zustände enthält. Aber das ist genau das, was ich brauche: ein Backup eines Verzeichnisses mit Regeln zum Ausschließen von Dateien oder Unterverzeichnissen.

Gibt es da „drop-in“-Alternativen? Bzw. was verwendet ihr für eure Backups? Bzw. Was genau sind denn die „known dataloss bugs“? Bzw. gibt es eine Chance, dass rdiff-backup wieder „aufersteht“?!

----------

## Fijoldar

Für deinen Anwedungszweck könnte rsync eine Alternative sein. Mit --exclude lass sich ungewollte Ordner ausschließen. Ich habe damit mal ein Backup gemacht. Hat soweit auch problemlos geklappt.

----------

## l3u

Macht aber keine Inkremente …

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wäre eventuell rsback was für dich? http://www.pollux.franken.de/backup/rsback/

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Naja, nicht in Portage, letzte Änderung 2008 – die liegt noch weiter weiter zurück, als die von rdiff-backup …

----------

## bell

Ich nutze rsnapshot. Das macht keine Archive sondern kopiert ganz normal mir rsync in ein Verzeichnis, so dass man an die Dateien ganz leicht wieder dran kommt. Wegen Berechtigungen und so wird natürlich ein Linux-Dateisystem als Ziel vorausgesetzt. Ich nutze "daily 7" Einstellung. Dh. es gibt 7 tägliche Backup-Stände. Die Backup-Vezeichnisse sehen erstmal wie ein Full-Backup aus, denn die enthalten alles. Die Sicherung ist jedoch inkrementell. Nicht veränderte Dateien sind als Hard-Links angelegt so dass der Speicherplatz nur 1x belegt ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

rdup wäre wohl etwas Ähnliches.

```
 ~ $ eix rdup

* app-backup/rdup [1]

     Available versions:  ~1.1.14 {debug test}

     Homepage:            http://www.miek.nl/projects/rdup

     Description:         Generate a file list suitable for full or incremental backups

[1] "sunrise" /var/lib/layman/sunrise
```

Es enthält auch ein Programm (rdup-simple, glaube ich heißt es?) was die angesprochenen Dateilisten auch gleich umsetzt.

----------

## gendjaral

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Macht aber keine Inkremente …

 

rsync macht sogar per default incremental backups.

Ich glaube aber dir geht es zusätzlich um den Erhalt verschiedener Versionen eines Backups in seiner Gesamtheit.

In diesem Fall könnten ein kurzes Shell script und die Folgende Option von rsync evtl. doch weiterhelfen:

```

--link-dest=DIR         hardlink to files in DIR when unchanged

--link-dest=DIR

   This option behaves like --copy-dest, but unchanged files are hard linked from DIR to the destination directory.

   The files must be  identical  in all preserved attributes (e.g. permissions, possibly ownership) in order for the

   files to be linked together.  An example:

   rsync -av --link-dest=$PWD/prior_dir host:src_dir/ new_dir/

```

```
rsync -a sourcedir/ backup_0/
```

```
rsync -a --delete --link-dest=/backup_0 sourcedir/ backup_1/
```

```
rsync -a --delete --link-dest=/backup_1 sourcedir/ backup_2/
```

```
rsync -a --delete --link-dest=/backup_2 sourcedir/ backup_3/
```

...

usw.

...

----------

## l3u

Und wenn ich backup_0 lösche, dann sind alle anderen Backups kaputt, oder?

app-backup/rsnapshot sieht ganz interessant aus …

----------

## Finswimmer

https://www.heinlein-support.de/howto/backups-und-snapshots-von-linux-servern-mit-rsync-und-ssh

Das macht ein rsync mit hardlinks.

Der Vorteil ist, du kannst ruhig backup.0 löschen, da dann alle Daten in backup.1 verschoben werden.

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und habe für mich die Skripts ein bisschen angepasst.

Falls du dazu Fragen hast, sag Bescheid.

----------

## l3u

Okay, das wäre ja dann prinzipiell auch das, was rsnapshot macht.

Evtl. ist ja die Panik auch gar nicht sooo angebracht. Ich hab mal eine E-Mail an die rdiff-backup-users-Mailingliste geschrieben, von wegen was da los ist, und dass Gentoo das Programm maskiert hat. CC an Patrick Lauer, also den, der es maskiert hat. Darauf hat er zurückgeschrieben, dass er einen Datenverlust bei Verbindungsabbrüchen oder „Festplattenschluckauf“ gehabt hätte, Bugreports geschrieben hätte, und eben nichts passiert wäre.

Ich benutze jetzt rdiff-backup seit fast fünf Jahren. Und es ist kein einziges Mal was schiefgegangen. Ich mein, man könnt es ja einfach weiterhin benutzen …

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz. Aber da ist die Frage, warum du so ein Backup machst und von was. Ich bin da bei btrfs und den Snapshots gelandet. Nachteil: Sie liegen auf dem gleichen FS und wenn das oder die Platte crasht, dann hilft es dir nicht weiter. Also jetzt bitte keine Diskussion wegen btrfs und unstabil.

Vorteile:

Backup des ganzen System zur Laufzeit ohne jeglichen Overhead wegen cow.

Sollte dein System nicht starten, weil ein Update in die Hose gegangen ist, bekommst du es ganz schnell mit einem btrfs subvolume set-default dein altes System ans laufen.

Ein Backup auf eine andere Platte mache ich dann einmal in der Woche. Ich denke, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man manuell etwas verbockt ist viel größer, als das die Platte kaputt geht.

----------

## l3u

Es geht bei den Backups teils um Patientendaten und Röntgenbilder, da will ich keine Experimente machen. Und das Backup muss auf jeden Fall auf physikalisch andere Laufwerke.

Btrfs benutze ich noch nicht mal zu Hause auf meinem Desktop, das würde ich jetzt erst recht nicht auf meinem Produktivserver in der Arbeit nehmen …

Ich denke mal, dass rsnapshot eine passende Alternative wäre. Wobei hier das Problem besteht, dass zwar inkrementelle Backups mit Hardlinks gemacht werden, aber wenn sich eine große Datei ändert, dann wird sie im Ganzen gespeichert. rdiff-backup speichert nur die Delta-Daten. Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass auf die Inkremente „einfach so“ zugegriffen werden kann, was ja rdiff-backup wiederum nicht kann.

Alles nicht so einfach …

----------

